# Video of Cypripedium tibeticum in the wild



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 11, 2013)

One of the more common Cyp species seen during the tour of Sichuan was the highly variable C. tibeticum. Check out this video and see a number of varieties of this awesome species.

C. tibeticum in the wild


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2013)

I gotta go to a different computer to see this video, which I will do. Meanwhile, this photo shows a very beautiful one!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 11, 2013)

I love this video series. The video of Cypripedium farreri was posted here not that long ago, and my breath was taken away. Truth be told, I'm envious, I wish I could have pursued my degree in botany and specialized in slippers. For the time being, I'm happy to live vicariously through these vids.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you so much. I really enjoy your videos and do learn a bit more
about plants with each one posted.


----------



## Dido (Aug 13, 2013)

so great to see this growing
I could not belive it that they like this wet, I have to think on trying that in culture


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 14, 2013)

Glad you liked the vid. Will be posting more in the future.



mrhappyrotter said:


> Truth be told, I'm envious, I wish I could have pursued my degree in botany and specialized in slippers.



I know your feeling. When I was younger I thought the same thing. I'm just happy to have finally seen them in the wild.



Dido said:


> I could not belive it that they like this wet, I have to think on trying that in culture



No,no! This situation is very unusual. They should be grown in evenly moist conditions in summer, and DRY in winter. You'll lose them quick if they remain wet.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 15, 2013)

I enjoyed a lot Tom!!!! Beautifully colored cyps, and stunning landscapes!!!! Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 15, 2013)

Congratulations for your marvelous hight quality video !! We like to see plants in the wild, it is unevaluable for us in order to give them the best culture conditions.


----------



## naoki (Aug 15, 2013)

Amazing video, Tom! Thank you.

Indeed, amazing amount of variation within a population. What are the white Cyp, growing and flowering at the same place?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 17, 2013)

naoki said:


> Indeed, amazing amount of variation within a population. What are the white Cyp, growing and flowering at the same place?



Actually, there are 4 separate populations shown in that video spread over a wide geographic area, yet within the same general region - the Min Mountains of the Hengduan Mountain Chain, just east of the Tibetan Plateau.

The yellow flowered Cyp species is C. flavum. I am working on an article about that species and a companion video as well. I hope to have it available online by week's end - man plans, God laughs...


----------



## monocotman (Aug 17, 2013)

Tom,
Just an amazing video. Gives a real flavour of the place.
Makes me want to visit sometime!
David


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks like a fun trip Tom

Greatly informative too:clap::clap:

What is average annual rainfall there? Does it snow?

It reminds me a bit of the Southern Appalachians


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 18, 2013)

Rick said:


> What is average annual rainfall there? Does it snow?
> 
> It reminds me a bit of the Southern Appalachians



Hey Rick, according to Dr. Perner the average precipitation in Huanglong Valley (where half of this video was shot) is 717 mm annually, most of that falling during the summer monsoon. Only 52 mm falls all winter long (November thru early March). Snow is most frequent in late fall (October) and again in early spring (March/April). Winter is very dry there, so that snow sublimates in sunnier spots during the coldest months, January and February.

I'd say that Huanglong's climate is closer to the southern Sierra Nevada, at least at elevations above 3000 meters - truly alpine areas that are either treeless or dominated by coniferous forest. Then again, there really is no counterpart in the USA as such. If you travel from the Sichuan Basin to the nearby high peaks you go from the subtropics to true alpine conditions, a distance of not more than 70 km (under 50 miles), but equal to traveling from central Florida to essentially arctic conditions on the highest peaks (around 6000 meters).


----------



## Transvaal (Aug 18, 2013)

Tom
What a wonderful and inspirational video, the next best thing to being there. Thanks for sharing, I can't wait to see your next video.
Phil


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2013)

Finally got to a computer I could watch this on. Wonderful! -- thanks for making and sharing this, Tom. It must be quite an experience to see these in their own habitat.


----------

